# Photo Assignments & Technical Challenges



## terri (Jan 22, 2008)

Based on member feedback, we have modified the former "Bi-Weekly Photo Assignments" subforum. It has evolved to become its very own forum, located under Foundations of Photography, and is now called *Photo Assignments & Technical Challenges*. 

It is hoped that this approach to photography assignments will both help and inspire you into trying different approaches and techniques with your photography. There is no official set time limit (unless stated for a particular assignment) so feel free to post as many images as you'd like. Discuss the results and get feedback from your peers!

In addition, we have relocated "Photoshop Challenges" from Themes to Foundations of Photography, as a subforum to Photo Assignments & Technical Challenges. We believe it will be a more suitable fit in this location.

Remember, both of these forums are meant to be _member-driven_ - please feel free to discuss among yourselves any variations on guidelines to posting, and stop/start new assignments however you wish. 

We hope you enjoy the new arrangement. Happy shooting!


----------

